

Heroku app to browse every animated GIF on Wikipedia - coloneltcb
http://wikigifs.herokuapp.com

======
chrisl99
Careful browsing this at work. I saw something that cannot be unseen.

------
jgv
this is really cool.

~~~
jf
Thanks!

All the source for this app is online.

If you want to build your own app: I also made a simple little JSONP
webservice that hands out random GIFs
(<http://wikigifs.herokuapp.com/random?callback=foo>)

